# My new non-poodle pets



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Tiffany's silhouette


Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr

And one more of Tonya.


Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My first ever pet that was mine, rather than a family pet, was a mouse - they are such pretty little creatures. Yours are lovely - the colours have come a long way since I had them!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Aww, look how cute they are! I really like mice, although I've never had one. Their colors are really pretty and so are their names.


----------

